# Vendors, 2015 Pre-Spring Arrow Fling



## T Harris (Nov 25, 2014)

Folks, here's a preliminary list of the Vendors that plan on being at the 2015 Pre-Spring Arrow Fling.

Acadian Woods Bows ~ Big Jim's Bow Co. ~ Northern Mist Longbows ~ St. Joe River Bows ~ The Nocking Point ~ Hunters Image ~ Legends Bows ~ Black Widow Bows ~ Cedar Ridge Leather ~  Eagles Flight Archery ~ Traditional Archery Sales ~ Southern Archery Targets ~ Simply Traditional ~ TW-Archery ~ Rock Pile Creek Farms ~ Leather Worx ~ Primitive Archer Magazine ~ Kimsha Archery ~ Zipper Bows ~ Sarrels Archery ~ Tandy Leather

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Dec 1, 2014)

By the way, Mike Rash will present the "Legends Bow" himself that he has donated for Saturday night's raffle.  Just one of several bows and packages I'll be raffling off for Camp Jack Wright, the Boy Scout Camp that sits adjacent to Tannehill State Park.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Dec 8, 2014)

Folks, let's add "Black Rhino Bows" to the growing list of Vendors for this event.

Terry Harris


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 8, 2014)

will Teresa and Fred be there this go around?


----------



## T Harris (Dec 9, 2014)

Absolutely!!  They are "Hunters Image".  I'm sure she'll have plenty of her fantastic wool, great prices by the way, along with G. Fred's books, knives, quivers, haversacks and other items.

Terry Harris


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 11, 2014)

Great!!! I always want Teresa's wool clothing....very reasonable cost and a good selection of sizes and designs...ya'll be sure to check them out!!!!!


----------



## T Harris (Jan 5, 2015)

Let's get this back around.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 13, 2015)

Spoke with Neil Byce today and he told me that "Bear Archery Products" plans on being here this year.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 18, 2015)

Let's add Montana Decoy/Wasp Archery to the Vendors list.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 21, 2015)

Folks, just heard from St Joe River Bows and they're again giving one of Tracey's outstanding youth bow and arrows.

They've also suggested that one of the packages I raffle off will be a youth only package, GREAT IDEA!!

Now, I'm needing youth items to go with their bow & arrows.

By the way, I can always have more than one youth package folks.

This will go well with the other bows I'll have for this raffle for the Boy Scout Camp.  Legends Bows ~ Big Jim' s Bow Co ~ Northern Mist Longbows ~ Bear Archery Products ~ DAS Bow from 3Rivers along with lots of other archery & hunting items for packages. 

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 22, 2015)

Let's add Tom Rowan Traditional Archery to this great list of Vendors.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 31, 2015)

Rick Ellis, bowyer of "Striker Bows", will have a representative here for the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling.

Terry Harris


----------



## TC50cal (Jan 31, 2015)

When and where is this held?
I would like to attend.


----------



## T Harris (Jan 31, 2015)

The Pre-Spring Arrow Fling is held at Tannehill Historical State Park in McCalla, AL.  The dates are February 27th, 28th & March 1st, 2015.

If you'll email me, I'll send you a lot more info.

Terry Harris
archertw@bellsouth.net


----------



## T Harris (Feb 5, 2015)

Now, let's see, here's who have said they're planning on being here.

Big Jim's Bow Co. ~ Northern Mist Longbows ~ St. Joe River Bows ~ The Nocking Point ~ Hunters Image ~ Legends Bows ~ Bear Archery Products ~ Cedar Ridge Leather ~ Eagles Flight Archery ~ Traditional Archery Sales ~ Southern Archery Targets ~ Simply Traditional ~ TWArchery ~ Rock Pile Creek Farms ~  Primitive Archer Magazine ~ Kimsha Archery ~ Zipper Bows ~ Striker Bows ~ Tom Rowan Traditional Archery ~ Montana Decoy/Wasp Archery ~ Black Rhino Bows ~ Sarrel's Archery ~ Tandy Leather ~ Tallon Bows ~ Julia's Bow Socks & Hats ~ TradArchers World Magazine

WOW, what an outstanding Vendors list!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

Folks, just heard from Drew & Andy Kohlhofer, the new owners of Selway Archery, They will also be here for their 1st Pre-Spring Arrow Fling.

Terry Harris


----------

